# GH alone for muscle rention while cutting ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ok, so how well would 4iu of gh ed hold on to muscle when cutting ?

With out aas and just gh alone how far could you push, obviously diet needs to be good.

But could you use t3, clen without loosing muscle ?


----------



## gettinghuge (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to know the answer to this question too. Just received my Rips in the post today = very happy man.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

i had to have 6 weeks off over xmas with a bad shoulder injury,been niggleing me for ages to the extent when i thought about seeing a specialist or even surgury.in that time got pretty out of shape.also me and the missus are trying for another baby so any gear is out of the question at the min.we were going on holls on feb 20th so decided to do a little cutting diet.to help with the shoulder i ran ginertropin,5iu mon,tues,thur fri so the 100iu kit lasted 5 weeks.i also ran t3 @ 50mcg pd.i know you said gear free but i also took proviron @ 100mg pd.this was to help with labido and i read its good for the sperm count.as you prob know its pretty weak.

so the results were;shoulder is now fine,cant believe it to be fair.im not pushing the normal weights but the shooting pains i was getting are now no more.

as for the cut i pretty much ran a carb cutting contest diet.did 30mins cardio each day.my abbs was just showing through(they soon went though on holl lol),but the change from were i started was pretty good.think with another 2/3 weeks i would have looked quiet cut.but i didnt have the hardness or the size the same as if i were on a course.as the weight comes off the muscles just dont seem to show through the same.

dont get me wrong i didnt take it far enough so i do think you could cut up well just running gh but i dont think you will get that same size or hard look that running a course along side would give.

im deffo no expert but just my recent experience.

cheers john.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You know you don't actually need drugs to change body composition.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

MXD said:


> You know you don't actually need drugs to change body composition.


i totally agree,they do help though................

i competed twice last year so was on one thing or another pretty much all year,at least until the britain anyway.so havent had any injectable stuff since october.

i pretty much did the same diet/gh/t3/cardio for my 6 week cut for holls as i did for the first 6 weeks of the diet coming up to the britain.the difference was i dropped just under 2 1/2 stone on the diet for the britain when i was geared up.even though then at 6 weeks in i would have been at least a stone lighter than my hol diet i looked loads bigger/harder.

i just dont think you can achieve the same look in the same time,not saying you cant achieve it gear free but it will be harder and take longer.

as first posted i think you will retain most of your muscle by dieting on gh alone especially if you keep you protein levels in order but the way that muscle looks after the cut will be totally different if your geared up.

just my opinion of course...........


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

johnyboy said:


> i totally agree,they do help though................
> 
> i competed twice last year so was on one thing or another pretty much all year,at least until the britain anyway.so havent had any injectable stuff since october.
> 
> ...


totally agree there mate, ive comp dieted 3 times, and been off the aas since july last year now, only using 4 iu of gh, im just weary on how hard to push, at this stage in the game pre contest id look completly different by now.

Its coming but very slowly compared to with aas, t3 clen etc.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Totally agree 

Just saying it can be done, its nice to have time away from PED's sometimes and its good for your body.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Agree. And when I do go back on I'll explode with size after 9 months off or so and Been using gh for 4 months too. Maybe I'll creep up the u 80's


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> Agree. And when I do go back on I'll explode with size after 9 months off or so and Been using gh for 4 months too. Maybe I'll creep up the u 80's


you should see some good gains when you go bk on mate,im hoping for the same myself.i do like my training but as sad as it sounds it doesnt quiet seem the same without the tackle.

you do get that added enthusiasm when your a few weeks in and everything starts to pop so to speak.as soon as shes 'in the club' ill be having a flutter lol.

but as you and mxd have said it can be nothing but good to give your body a break.ill cu at 80kg next year then mate!?

cheers john.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

johnyboy said:


> you should see some good gains when you go bk on mate,im hoping for the same myself.i do like my training but as sad as it sounds it doesnt quiet seem the same without the tackle.
> 
> you do get that added enthusiasm when your a few weeks in and everything starts to pop so to speak.as soon as shes 'in the club' ill be having a flutter lol.
> 
> ...


Hopefully mate, came in to light last year, was caught in the grey area between classes, !!!


----------

